# I need help with an upgrade



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello I am looking to upgrade my current system. I made a big mistake buying the processor first, because my current mobo didn't accept it.

I bought a core 2 quad q8400 95w not 65w and i need a new mobo that supports it. My current RAM is not enough and to slow so i will also be upgrading that. I have about a $150 budget. So tell me if these parts are good enough and work with one another. If not give me some suggestions. Thanks in advance.
*
Parts I'm currently looking at.*
*MOBO:*Newegg.com - ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
*RAM:* I'm buying one stick to start and maybe another one down the road
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model 991762

*Current other hardware* 
*hard drive:*500 GB 7200 rpm SATA 3G (3.0 Gb/sec)
*video card:* Xfx 9800gt Newegg.com - XFX PVT98GYDLU GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
*PSU:* 650 watts


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

What are you upgrading from and what is the intended uses for this PC? What is entire budget (assuming around $300)? Are you able to return the q8400?


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

Current Mobo:HP OEM MSI MS-7525 Boston Motherboard 464517-001 G31 PC...USD 74.90/Piece Wholesale Price at DHgate.com
Processor: Pentium Dual Core @ 2.8ghz
I really don't want to return it i would like to have it working.
I want the pc to run crysis 2 on at least low with good fps.
Yes about $300 and if i can return the processor what can I do?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

You're asking for a lot from a small budget. You're pretty much at the minimum requirements to run the game, and you're going to be pushing the system hard to try and run it to be honest. Upgrading the GPU is going to be necessary as well.


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

ok so if i return the processor what can i do from there. With my current system the game has an unplayable fps. I just want to be able to play crysis 2 with a steady 30 fps. if this is not going to happen then will I see a major improvement in games like bfbc2 with quad core?

what if i buy this combo? Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

Someone please help me.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

How about this?
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!
and
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996744

(with returning the cpu you currently have)


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

I return the processor i have right now and buy the combo pack. I was looking at ram and would this work Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 cause i would like to add 4gb of ram later down the road.

One other thing my current mobo is micro-atx not atx will an atx fit in an hp pavilion p6210t tower?
thank you for the help


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok that i did not know 

What do you need 8g for? Let me see what I can come up with.

For your info, You will need a new copy of windows. As the one in the hp is tied to the motherboard.


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

i really wish i didn't buy and hp now


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Newegg.com - ASUS M4N68T-M V2 AM3 NVIDIA Geforce 7025/nForce 630a Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH
Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems

Total comes to $350ish depending on taxes and shipping.


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you very much. now i just have to figure out how to return the cpu to best buy. You ever returned stuff to best buy?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

No I have not, I would simply tell them you bought the wrong processor.


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok thank you. can I add in case I have any more questions? You have been very helpful I really appreciate it. :grin:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Feel free to ask any more questions, That is what we are here for


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

So if I buy the os i can only install it on that mobo?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That is correct, the license will tie itself to the mobo unless you get a retail version which is usually 2x more.

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Full

OEM versions of Windows 7 are identical to Full License Retail versions except for the following:

- OEM versions do not offer any free Microsoft direct support from Microsoft support personnel

- OEM licenses are tied to the very first computer you install and activate it on

- OEM versions allow all hardware upgrades except for an upgrade to a different model motherboard


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

I called the store and i can get a full refund woot.


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

will OEM license accept new video cards, pus, hard drives and ram?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, as long as you don't change the motherboard


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

ok cool and will i need to format my hard drive or how does that work?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

When you install the new parts, throw in the win7 disk and install fresh. I suggest you back up anything you want saved


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok thank you. Is there any thing special i need to do to the mobo before or after installing it? or do i just put everything in and fire it up.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Bench test first before you shove it in the case
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

Install windows then the motherboard drivers that come in the included disk


----------



## subvoltic (Mar 11, 2011)

ok will do once i get the parts and is it really safe to just have it out in the open like that?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes it will be fine. Just ground yourself to the side of the case or purchase an anit static wristband 

Newegg.com - CABLES UNLIMITED ACC-1400 Anti Static Wrist Strap With Grounding Wire


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes it's safe to do the bench test, it's a common method used when building. As shotgn stated, make sure to ground yourself before touching / installing a component by touching something metal such as the case to discharge static that may buildup on your body.

The upgrades you're looking to do are getting you in the right direction for a solid system, I must suggest though that when you can, get a dedicated video card. You don't need to spend $300 on the GPU to get considerable increased frame rates from the onboard graphics chip. Good luck with your upgrades, and come back anytime with more questions.


----------

